# Criminal conviction restrictions?



## Pat (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello, 

Myself and three friends are hoping to travel the world in 2010 one of the destinations being Australia. One of my pals has a criminal conviction for minor assault, we were told he would not be granted a traveling visa, is this true? 

Is there any way around this as this misdemenour happened over three years ago?

Regards 

Pat


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Unless it has been official advice from immigration, it is not definite that your friend would be refused a visa for Australia.

If you go to Department of Immigration & Citizenship and click on the visas &... label on left and then visitors, pick the tourist visa or ETA [link for that also usually shows at right, so a short cut] and look at the eligibility section you'll see a heading called "Character"

There you'll find reference to a Police Check and Form 80 I think it is has further information, perhaps another link that'll get you to some detail on what the situation would be that would have a visa application rejected.

Nominally states something like if you have been given a custodial sentence of 12 months or more.
That does not mean he would escape refusal for something less as it'll be up to immigration who decide case by case.

You could test it easily enough by having him apply online for an ETA, cost just $20 and they are valid for a year, allowing multiple entries of up to 90 days at a time which might be all you need for the Oz part of the RTW.


----------



## Pat (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you for your help


----------

